# A verry happy Un-Christmas post- thread to the rest of us. (and Festivus of course.)



## []Doo[]Der

*






Since the true meaning seems to have escaped our -uh- your annual celebration, and since many don't celebrate this 'holiday', and since those in that category need a place to go,to perhaps scoff a little, to simply express some disdain for the season, here's the place. 
If it offends you just say MERRY CHRISTMAS -Happy Chanukah- Kwanzaa-or Festivus in your own celebratory way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






So happy Festivus and off we go Grinch -Pogo and all. 
*
*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Festivus*, a well-celebrated parody, has become a secular holiday celebrated on December 23 that serves as an alternative to participating in the pressures and commercialism of the Christmas season.[SUP][1][/SUP] Originally a family tradition of scriptwriter Dan O'Keefe, who worked on the American sitcom _Seinfeld_, the holiday entered popular culture after it was made the focus of a 1997 episode of the program.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] The holiday's celebration, as it was shown on _Seinfeld_, includes a Festivus dinner, an unadorned aluminum Festivus pole, practices such as the "Airing of Grievances" and "Feats of Strength", and the labeling of easily explainable events as "Festivus miracles".[SUP][3][/SUP]

 The episode refers to it as "a Festivus for the rest of us",  referencing its non-commercial aspect. It has also been described both  as a "parody holiday festival" and as a form of playful consumer resistance.[SUP][4][/SUP]


----------



## []Doo[]Der

SILVER SELLS--SILVER SELLS   (XMAS TIME IN THE CITY)

Contributed by  pooper
Topic: Holiday Poetry 
     TIMELY PARODY


*SILVER SELLS   

Silver Sells, silver sells,
It's purchasing time in the city.
Bling-a-Bling, registers ring,
Using our plastic to pay.

City street fights,
Coppers flash lights,
blink a bright red and white,
As the muggers go home
with our treasures.

Hear your teeth crunch,
See the bills bunch,
This is Satan's big scheme,
And above all his hustle you'll hear:

Silver sells, silver sells,
It's purchasing time in the city.
Bling-a-bling, registers ring,
Soon it will be time to pay.


**







Pooper*


----------



## []Doo[]Der

*A Pogo Christmas*

*Pogo Christmas Walt Kelly wrote "Boston Charlie"

* _Deck us all with Boston Charlie,
 Walla Walla, Wash., an' Kalamazoo!
 Nora's freezin' on the trolley,
Swaller dollar cauliflower alley-garoo!_

_ Don't we know archaic barrel
 Lullaby Lilla Boy, Louisville Lou?
 Trolley Molly don't love Harold,
 Boola boola Pensacoola hullabaloo!_

_ Bark us all bow-wows of folly,
 Polly wolly cracker 'n' too-da-loo!
 Donkey Bonny brays a carol,
 Antelope Cantaloupe, 'lope with you!_
_ Hunky Dory's pop is lolly,
 Gaggin' on the wagon, Willy, folly go through!
 Chollie's collie barks at Barrow,
 Harum scarum five alarm bung-a-loo!_
_ Dunk us all in bowls of barley,
 Hinky dinky dink an' polly voo!
 Chilly Filly's name is Chollie,
 Chollie Filly's jolly chilly view halloo!_
_ Bark us all bow-wows of folly,
 Double-bubble, toyland trouble! Woof, woof, woof!
 Tizzy seas on melon collie!
 Dibble-dabble, scribble-scrabble! Goof, goof, goof!_







​


----------



## AprilT

[]Doo[]Der said:


> SILVER SELLS--SILVER SELLS   (XMAS TIME IN THE CITY)
> 
> Contributed by  pooper
> Topic: Holiday Poetry      TIMELY PARODY
> 
> 
> *SILVER SELLS
> 
> Silver Sells, silver sells,
> It's purchasing time in the city.
> Bling-a-Bling, registers ring,
> Using our plastic to pay.
> 
> City street fights,
> Coppers flash lights,
> blink a bright red and white,
> As the muggers go home
> with our treasures.
> 
> Hear your teeth crunch,
> See the bills bunch,
> This is Satan's big scheme,
> And above all his hustle you'll hear:
> 
> Silver sells, silver sells,
> It's purchasing time in the city.
> Bling-a-bling, registers ring,
> Soon it will be time to pay.
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooper*




I rather like this one.  :thumbsup1:


----------



## jujube

Actually these days we seem to be celebrating HallowThanksHanuKwanzmas.....starting in August, no less.


----------



## []Doo[]Der

*To Good King Wenceslas*


To Good King Wenceslas. A parody à la, a Pogo Christmas

Contributed by Pooper  on Saturday, December 13 2008 
 

*Christmas Food Fight**

Good kinky Wench has, last looked out on a feast of edam.
When a cheese ball hit her snout, round and crisp and even.
Brightly shone her nose that night, and the pain was cru-el
Till the doctor arrived on site with his bag of to-oools


"Hey there nurse stand by me, excuse me if I'm yelling
Kinky wench can hardly see, I need to stop the swelling.
Bring me ice and crush it fine, bring me Q-tips hither
You and I got here just in time, poor Wenchy's in a diiii-ther."

Doc and nurse forth they went, up nostrils went together
Though the Wenchies loud lament,  never let up ever.
"Doc the swellings stopped for now and the bleeding's better
Kinky wants to get up now, I think that we should lettttt her."


Wenchie's nose is swollen red,  and very near to doubling
But by now the fondue's hot.. and the cheese is a bubbling
In her doctor's steps she trod to the fondue table.
"I cannot smell but it looks so good, I'll eat some when I'm aaaable."


Like Rudolph her nose did shine, glowing red most brightly
Swollen, like a Gouda ball, in truth it was most unsightly.
Fights with Cheese and whines are surely not for Christmas
Bless us one and all, and help clean up the chee-eeese mess.*


----------



## jujube

Good King Wenceslas called Pizza Hut to order his weekly pie.  

"What kind do you want and how do you want the toppings arranged?" asked the employee. 

"The same as usual," the king replied, "Deep pan, crisp and even."


----------



## []Doo[]Der

jujube said:


> Good King Wenceslas called Pizza Hut to order his weekly pie.
> 
> "What kind do you want and how do you want the toppings arranged?" asked the employee.
> 
> "The same as usual," the king replied, "Deep pan, crisp and even."



Oh BOOOOO! You should be ashamed of yourself...


----------



## QuickSilver




----------



## []Doo[]Der

AHA! Going batty from the Christmas music / ads/ parades /shoppers/ Santas and Sally Anne collections.


Me too.


----------



## []Doo[]Der

*Oh Oh, bag a coal*


----------



## RadishRose

QuickSilver said:


> THAT IS SOO FUNNY !


----------



## []Doo[]Der

*God enjoys a good laugh.*


 *GOD ENJOYS A GOOD  LAUGH**.* ​


*There were 3 good arguments that  Jesus was **Black**:*​ *1.* *He called everyone  brother*​ *2.* *He liked Gospel*​ *3.* *He didn't get a fair  trial*​ 
*But then there were 3 equally good  arguments that Jesus was **Jewis**h:*​ *1.* *He went into His Father's  business*​ *2.* *He lived at home until he was  33*​ *3.* *He was sure his Mother was a virgin  and his Mother was sure He was God*​ 
*But then there were 3 equally good  arguments that Jesus was **Italian**:*​ *1.* *He talked with His  hands*​ *2.* *He had wine with His  meals*​ *3.* *He used olive  oil*​ 
*But then there were 3 equally good  arguments that Jesus was a **Californian**:*​ *1.* *He never cut His  hair*​ *2.* *He walked around barefoot all the  time*​ *3.* *He started a new  religion*​ 
*But then there were 3 equally good  arguments that Jesus was an **American  Indian**:*​ *1.* *He was at peace with  nature*​ *2.* *He ate a lot of  fish*​ *3.* *He talked about the Great  Spirit*​ *But then there were 3 equally good  arguments that Jesus was **Irish**:*​ *1.* *He never got  married..*​ *2.* *He was always telling  stories.*​ *3.* *He loved green  pastures.*​ *But the most compelling evidence of  all - 3 proofs that Jesus was a  woman:*​ *1.* *He fed a crowd at a moment's notice  when there was virtually no food*​ *2.* *He kept trying to get a message  across to a bunch of men who just didn't get it*​ *3.* *And even when He was dead, He had  to get up because there was still work to do*​ Can I get an  AMEN?







*
**Smile, it  gives your face something to do!*

























 


 

​


----------



## RadishRose

funny! thanks.


----------



## []Doo[]Der

*Dreamin of a white (Trash) Christmas.*


----------

